# Ciao ... ci sono anch'io ...



## Donatello (29 Settembre 2010)

Ho trovato questo sito per caso. Ho letto qualche post e ho visto che ci sono molti casi in cui mi posso riconoscere. Fresco fresco di divorzio, ho attraversato i vari stadi di allucinazione progressiva del tracollo del mio matrimonio, coi tradimenti, le querelle legali etc... Traditi o traditori, un ciao a tutti..

Donatello


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

*Ale'*

Benvenuto Donatello  c'e' qualcosa che possiamo fare per te?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Benvenuto


----------



## xfactor (29 Settembre 2010)

Ciao caro se leggi in altra stanza il 9 ottobre c'è un raduno , potrebbe interessarti. 

Buona permanenza!


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Ciao caro se leggi in altra stanza* il 9 ottobre c'è un raduno* , potrebbe interessarti.
> 
> Buona permanenza!


... a te non interessa?!


----------



## xfactor (29 Settembre 2010)

pi esse

ti elenco le mie donne che sono intoccabili


La persa 

l'animalista  Marì( LINKMANIA per gli amici)

e lei la mia vera passione 


ANNAA

CIAO CIAO


----------



## xfactor (29 Settembre 2010)

Stella, il 9 sono ancora in Arabia, ma sarò con te con il cuore!


----------



## Donatello (29 Settembre 2010)

Ciao Mari' e Farfalla.
No, grazie. Al momento direi che, dopo una ricca cena a base di sushi, non ho altro bisogno che di un digestivo..  
Grazie però per il benvenuto. A risentirci a presto.

D.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> pi esse
> 
> ti elenco le mie donne che sono intoccabili
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Ciao Mari' e Farfalla.
> No, grazie. Al momento direi che, dopo una ricca cena a base di sushi, non ho altro bisogno che di un digestivo..
> Grazie però per il benvenuto. A risentirci a presto.
> 
> D.


Adoro il sushi. Potrei mangiarlo tutti i giorni


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Stella, il 9 sono ancora in Arabia, ma sarò con te con il cuore!


... io invece saro' qui ad aspettarti buona buona  .


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Ciao Mari' e Farfalla.
> No, grazie. Al momento direi che, dopo una ricca cena a base di sushi, non ho altro bisogno che di un digestivo..
> Grazie però per il benvenuto. A risentirci a presto.
> 
> D.


Noi qua stiamo :ciao:


----------



## Donatello (29 Settembre 2010)

Grazie per la segnalazione Francisco, ma temo che sarò altrove. Tranquillo per le donne: non ne sono in cerca...


----------



## Donatello (29 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro il sushi. Potrei mangiarlo tutti i giorni


Ecco.. magari tutti i giorni no: un bel cacciucchino alla livornese, per esempio, lo troverei un intermezzo ineressante..


----------



## Papero (29 Settembre 2010)

benvenuto Donatello :up:


----------



## Donatello (29 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> benvenuto Donatello :up:


Ciao Papero! Grazie per il benvenuto.

D.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Ecco.. magari tutti i giorni no: un bel cacciucchino alla livornese, per esempio, lo troverei un intermezzo ineressante..


Sono d'accordissimo...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Settembre 2010)

Un abbraccio di benvenuto!


----------



## Irene (30 Settembre 2010)

un benvenuto anche da me..
ciao      Irene        :ciao:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Settembre 2010)

.........
Tosto che innanzi a me fermar si volle
con parolette dolci e faccia lieta 
aggiunse: _"benvenuto a questo colle! _

_Io son nomato *Alce*, e son poeta,_
_ora pe'l Forum ce ne andremo a spasso_
_verso un'oscura ed inquietante meta_

_laggiù il caro *Conte* Satanasso_
_che con le donne è sempre assai cortese_
_ci mostrerà 'l peccaminoso passo....."_

Indi una mano nella sua mi prese
con lieto volto, e con parole alate
aggiunse: _"......vieni, andiamo a quel paese"_
.............

Benvenuto, dicci qualcosa di te :up:


----------



## Donatello (30 Settembre 2010)

Grazi Chiara, grazie Irene. A risentirci. :ciao:
D.


----------



## Donatello (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Benvenuto, dicci qualcosa di te :up:


Toh.. Allora potremmo definirci in qualche modo colleghi... 
Anch'io scrivo, sia per lavoro, sia per passione. Più racconti e saggi che poesie, onestamente. 
Sintesi del curriculum? Lo trovi qui: 

1) http://dsandroni.wordpress.com (il mio blog "letterario")
2) http://giornalismocomunicazione.wordpress.com (blog di lavoro)
3) http://adultero.wordpress.com/ (il blog dedicato al mio libro)

Se eri curioso di saper chi sono, ora ne hai fino a Natale... :corna:


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Toh.. Allora potremmo definirci in qualche modo colleghi...
> Anch'io scrivo, sia per lavoro, sia per passione. Più racconti e saggi che poesie, onestamente.
> Sintesi del curriculum? Lo trovi qui:
> 
> ...


Come si sol dire c'hai messo la faccia!! :mrgreen:

Il libro credo proprio che lo comprerò, anche se non so che effetto potrà fare su mia moglie vedermelo leggere :mrgreen:. Ah, piacere, io sono Papero, un adultero che si era perso dietro a una bellissima e giovane _bastarda narcisista seriale_ e anche a qualche altra cosa, perdonato e adesso marito ciabattofilo e contento


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> .........
> Tosto che innanzi a me fermar si volle
> con parolette dolci e faccia lieta
> aggiunse: _"benvenuto a questo colle! _
> ...


Alce sei fantastico!!!!!!!
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Toh.. Allora potremmo definirci in qualche modo colleghi...
> Anch'io scrivo, sia per lavoro, sia per passione. Più racconti e saggi che poesie, onestamente.
> Sintesi del curriculum? Lo trovi qui:
> 
> ...


oh poffarre...
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=607&highlight=libreria


----------



## cleo81 (30 Settembre 2010)

Ciao Donatello,
un benvenuto anche da me! 
Sono Cleo, una giovane adultera impenitente, testarda, e goduriosa!!! :mexican:

Ho fatto un giro velocissimo sul blog dedicato al tuo libro, credo proprio che lo acquisterò! 
Mi piace tutto ciò che racconta questa gente strana che forma l'umanità. Anche se poi tu dimostri che non è per niente strana, solo pazza! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

E poi... non dimentichiamo che viviamo nel migliore dei mondi possibili!

Baci
Buona giornata


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Alce sei fantastico!!!!!!!
> :up: :up: :up:


 
Per onestà devo dire che per questioni di fretta questa volta ho copiato.

Ho solo modificato e adattato una piccola pillola de "L'Inferno di Topolino", opera grandiosa che consiglio a tutti e che ho in parte mandato a memoria.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per onestà devo dire che per questioni di fretta questa volta ho copiato.
> 
> Ho solo modificato e adattato una piccola pillola de "L'Inferno di Topolino", opera grandiosa che consiglio a tutti e che ho in parte mandato a memoria.



Anche in questo ci vuole abilità e poesia 

Alce, hai fatto un giro recentemente nel gruppo?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per onestà devo dire che per questioni di fretta questa volta ho copiato.
> 
> Ho solo modificato e adattato una piccola pillola de "L'Inferno di Topolino", opera grandiosa che consiglio a tutti e che ho in parte mandato a memoria.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Poi caro Donatello dopo i consigli dell'amichetta che ha scritto "Elogio del tradimento", io e la matraini stiamo scrivendo le rules: " Noi abbiamo sempre ragione", sotto l'egida: di Contero & Matraini.

A parte gli scherzi, considero, non aver ancora scritto un libro, il mio più grande atto mancato, ma ci arriverò.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Poi caro Donatello dopo i consigli dell'amichetta che ha scritto "Elogio del tradimento", io e la matraini stiamo scrivendo le rules: " Noi abbiamo sempre ragione", sotto l'egida: di Contero & Matraini.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, considero, non aver ancora scritto un libro, il mio più grande atto mancato, ma ci arriverò.



Hai visto che mi sono messa l'avatar?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Hai visto che mi sono messa l'avatar?


Wovl...che bello!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...che bello!


ehm.... tutte queste donne che cambiano o mettono l'avatart su tua richiesta!!!
Quanto gongoli?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ehm.... tutte queste donne che cambiano o mettono l'avatart su tua richiesta!!!
> Quanto gongoli?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Mi sento amato.
Sensazione fantastica eh?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

*Comunque...*

Donatello, ho scritto un libro seriamente, ce l'ho là. Bozza ultimata, l'unica cosa che mi ha choccato è stato aver scritto un libro che assomiglia molto ad " Un'amore" di Dino Buzzati. Mi ha colpito moltissimo aver scritto cose simili alle sue, senza aver mai letto quel libro.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donatello, ho scritto un libro seriamente, ce l'ho là. Bozza ultimata, l'unica cosa che mi ha choccato è stato aver scritto un libro che assomiglia molto ad " Un'amore" di Dino Buzzati. Mi ha colpito moltissimo aver scritto cose simili alle sue, senza aver mai letto quel libro.


 
Senti, io ho avuto la stessa esperienza, ma questo per certi versi mi ha appagato.
Ho cominciato a scrivere intenzionalmente partendo da una cultura miserella e frammentaria, ma poi, dopo qualche centinaio di pagine, mi sono trovato a tirare gialli con l'evidenziatore opere dei più grandi.
L'ultima occasione l'altroieri: quel picio di Fabio Volo manda in onda su Deejay un brano dei "Fratelli Karamazoff" ed io, in auto, quasi vado a sbattere! Frasi praticamente identiche a quelle scritte pochi anni fa da un meccanico con la terza media!

Al che, ridendo come uno scemo mi dico "Aò, io e er "Dosto", culo e camicia" Hahahahahahahah!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, io ho avuto la stessa esperienza, ma questo per certi versi mi ha appagato.
> Ho cominciato a scrivere intenzionalmente partendo da una cultura miserella e frammentaria, ma poi, dopo qualche centinaio di pagine, mi sono trovato a tirare gialli con l'evidenziatore opere dei più grandi.
> L'ultima occasione l'altroieri: quel picio di Fabio Volo manda in onda su Deejay un brano dei "Fratelli Karamazoff" ed io, in auto, quasi vado a sbattere! Frasi praticamente identiche a quelle scritte pochi anni fa da un meccanico con la terza media!
> 
> Al che, ridendo come uno scemo mi dico "Aò, io e er "Dosto", culo e camicia" Hahahahahahahah!


Ehm...qua parlo come compositore:
Sicchè la tema si volga in desio, ho composto una piccola sinfonia, lavorato come un musso, sono riuscito a farne una registrazione con l'orchestra.
Ma mi sono sempre sentito un nano sulle spalle dei giganti. Ossia qualsiasi cosa io componga, contiene in nuce idee già espresse da altri. O faccio il bravo "raspone" delle idee altrui, o mi spaccio per originale. 
Poi ovvio, quando assisto a fenomeni come quello di Giovanni Allevi mi cascano le balle. Per esempio sono molto scettico verso la musica contemporanea e mi guardo le spalle con sospetto. Il mio insegnante di Estetica e Umberto Eco, in person, mi insegnavano che qualsiasi cosa può venir veicolata come arte.
Per me l'ultimo grande testo sull'amore è " Gli amori ridicoli" di Kundera.
Kundera una persona fantastica.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, io ho avuto la stessa esperienza, ma questo per certi versi mi ha appagato.
> Ho cominciato a scrivere intenzionalmente partendo da una cultura miserella e frammentaria, ma poi, dopo qualche centinaio di pagine, mi sono trovato a tirare gialli con l'evidenziatore opere dei più grandi.
> L'ultima occasione l'altroieri: quel picio di Fabio Volo manda in onda su Deejay un brano dei "Fratelli Karamazoff" ed io, in auto, quasi vado a sbattere! Frasi praticamente identiche a quelle scritte pochi anni fa da un meccanico con la terza media!
> 
> Al che, ridendo come uno scemo mi dico "Aò, io e er "Dosto", culo e camicia" Hahahahahahahah!


Provare a smettere di ascoltare Fabio Volo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...qua parlo come compositore:
> Sicchè la tema si volga in desio, ho composto una piccola sinfonia, lavorato come un musso, sono riuscito a farne una registrazione con l'orchestra.
> Ma mi sono sempre sentito un nano sulle spalle dei giganti. Ossia qualsiasi cosa io componga, contiene in nuce idee già espresse da altri. O faccio il bravo "raspone" delle idee altrui, o mi spaccio per originale.
> Poi ovvio, quando assisto a fenomeni come quello di Giovanni Allevi mi cascano le balle. Per esempio sono molto scettico verso la musica contemporanea e mi guardo le spalle con sospetto. Il mio insegnante di Estetica e Umberto Eco, in person, mi insegnavano che qualsiasi cosa può venir veicolata come arte.
> ...


 
Io ti giuro che a volte mi "crogiolo" nella mia ignoranza!
Il fatto di leggere occasionalmente brani di grandi scrittori e, non avendoli mai conosciuti prima,  riscoprire in essi qualcosa scritto da me che so per certo essere nato esclusivamente dalla mia introspettiva, mi riempie di senso di potenza, mi par schiudere un mondo intero di fronte alla possibilità di ognuno di raggiungere vette altissime senza bisogno di essere padreterni, iperacculturati o geni. Questo, oltretutto, è poi il fondamento del mio scrivere.
Ho conosciuto troppa gente che, forte di citazioni di Tizio e Caio si divertiva a sotterrare, distruggere ogni tentativo di analisi ulteriore di un determinato argomento. Troppe volte mi sono sentito insultare o schernire, e quindi tagliar corto laddove mi trovavo a proporre idee alle quali chi mi stava di fronte non sapeva quale citazione opporre, a quale autore altisonante fare appello per smontare il mio teorema.
La cultura è un dono preziosissimo, ma come tutti gli strumenti di cui l'umanità può fare uso, può essere estremamente pericolosa. La cultura senza comprensione ha fatto molte più vittime di una guerra atomica.

Comporre qualcosa di nuovo oggi pare impossibile, perchè pare sia già stato scritto tutto ed il suo contrario, ma il lavoro che resta da fare è ancora più importante: il comprendere.
No, non parlo di analisi, di critica, di studi più o meno comparativi.
Peggio che peggio sarebbe! Orribile: trovarsi con migliaia di testi sul sesso degli angeli, e perdere ancora tempo a farne commento!

No. La comprensione avviene al contrario: prima si indirizza lo sguardo entro sé, con spietata sincerità, e solo poi si vanno a cogliere i punti di contatto con lo stesso lavoro fatto da altri. Si cercano conferme, ma se la sincerità usata per scavarsi dentro è reale, pure le smentite saranno prese in dovuta considerazione.

Ho delle immagini mentali su quale potrebbe essere un lavoro di questo tipo in campo musicale ma non avendo cultura in merito, non saprei mai descriverle.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provare a smettere di ascoltare Fabio Volo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Senti, oramai sono abituato a Deejay, e poi pure se Fabio è un coglione inascoltabile, a volte fa sentire cose molto interessanti. Come questa che ho citato, per l'appunto.

D'altro canto è tipico dei venditori di fumo far leva sulle cose belle degli altri per far belli sè stessi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La cultura è un dono preziosissimo, ma come tutti gli strumenti di cui l'umanità può fare uso, può essere estremamente pericolosa. La cultura senza comprensione ha fatto molte più vittime di una guerra atomica.
> .



E' il "latinorum" che usa Don Abbondio nei Promessi Sposi per sviare il povero Renzo, per confonderlo con motivi fumosi nascosti da termini per Renzo incomprensibili.

Uso una citazione per confermare la tua saggezza


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Ho trovato questo sito per caso. Ho letto qualche post e ho visto che ci sono molti casi in cui mi posso riconoscere. Fresco fresco di divorzio, ho attraversato i vari stadi di allucinazione progressiva del tracollo del mio matrimonio, coi tradimenti, le querelle legali etc... Traditi o traditori, un ciao a tutti..
> 
> Donatello


 
Benvenuto!


----------



## minnie (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Come si sol dire c'hai messo la faccia!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Il libro credo proprio che lo comprerò, anche se non so che effetto potrà fare su mia moglie vedermelo leggere :mrgreen:. Ah, piacere, io sono Papero, un adultero che si era perso dietro a una bellissima e giovane _bastarda narcisista seriale_ e anche a qualche altra cosa, perdonato e adesso marito ciabattofilo e contento


 
mi piace la definizione marito ciabattofilo e contento.... sa proprio di chi ha imparato a cercare la felicità nelle cose di tutti i giorni....


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2010)

*Pero' sia chiara una cosa ... sappiamo anche prendere e prenderci in giro alla grande!*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg


:up:​


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> mi piace la definizione marito ciabattofilo e contento.... sa proprio di chi ha imparato a cercare la felicità nelle cose di tutti i giorni....


grazie, e ti dirò che non avrei mai creduto di poter trovare la felicità nelle cose di tutti i giorni, ero un irrequieto, non riuscivo a star fermo, sempre incazzato con il mondo. Adesso mi rammarico di non aver saputo vivere a pieno la quotidianità, i miei bimbi piccoli, mia moglie innamorata...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> grazie, e ti dirò che non avrei mai creduto di poter trovare la felicità nelle cose di tutti i giorni, ero un irrequieto, non riuscivo a star fermo, sempre incazzato con il mondo. Adesso mi rammarico di non aver saputo vivere a pieno la quotidianità, i miei bimbi piccoli, mia moglie innamorata...


...questa cosa mi tocca molto......mi fà riflettere.

Mi spiace che non possa pigiarti.......


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> grazie, e ti dirò che non avrei mai creduto di poter trovare la felicità nelle cose di tutti i giorni, ero un irrequieto, non riuscivo a star fermo, sempre incazzato con il mondo. Adesso mi rammarico di non aver saputo vivere a pieno la quotidianità, i miei bimbi piccoli, mia moglie innamorata...



...sei stato davvero bravo. Anche tua moglie, immagino.

Penso alla vostra risalita, ma non riesco ad invidiarvi. Non riesco a rimpiangere di non essermi goduta un marito innamorato. Non riesco ad immaginarmi felice a casa.


----------



## Anna A (30 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti, oramai sono abituato a Deejay, e poi pure se Fabio è un coglione inascoltabile, a volte fa sentire cose molto interessanti. Come questa che ho citato, per l'appunto.
> 
> D'altro canto è tipico dei venditori di fumo far leva sulle cose belle degli altri per far belli sè stessi.


perché dici che è un coglione inascoltabile?
al di là del fatto che ha una cultura musicale che gli invidio, è proprio una bella persona, secondo me. ha un sorriso che è sincero.


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché dici che è un coglione inascoltabile?
> al di là del fatto che ha una cultura musicale che gli invidio, è proprio una bella persona, secondo me. ha un sorriso che è sincero.


ehm.. li per li quando ho letto alce m'è preso un colpo... 

pure a me Fabio Volo piace, mi è sempre rimasto simpatico


----------



## Papero (30 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ...questa cosa mi tocca molto......mi fà riflettere.
> 
> Mi spiace che non possa pigiarti.......


Non so come si definiscono quelli che come me godono come ricci quando gli viene fatto un complimento... narcisi?  boh.

Per dirti che quello che hai per me detto vale molto di più di una semplice pigiata :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché dici che è un coglione inascoltabile?
> al di là del fatto che ha una cultura musicale che gli invidio, è proprio una bella persona, secondo me. ha un sorriso che è sincero.





Papero ha detto:


> ehm.. li per li quando ho letto alce m'è preso un colpo...
> 
> pure a me Fabio Volo piace, mi è sempre rimasto simpatico


 
E' un venditore di fumo, un imbonitore, uno che dice bianco a chi vuol sentire bianco e nero a chi vuol sentire nero. Non ha nulla di suo da dare, vive esclusivamente di luce riflessa di quelli che lui cita, recita e presenta. Una banderuola, uno che prende per i fondelli.
Come Coelho, d'altro canto, che a Fabio piace tanto e che pure lui di cose originalmente sue non ha mai scritto nulla.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Al momento direi che, dopo una ricca cena a base di sushi, non ho altro bisogno che di un digestivo..


Anche un digestivo ti dà il benvenuto.

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche un digestivo ti dà il benvenuto.
> 
> Ciao!


Tutto qua?
Ti sei ammosciato?
Ehi...XD...cos'hai l'ansia da prestazione?

Vedi Donatello, Rabarbaro è il poeta di corte.
Se sei uno scrittore, non puoi non fare una ricerca...e leggere l'utente rabarbaro. 

Dai rabarbaro stupiscimi con qualcuna delle tue epiche e lapidarie espressioni...


----------



## Sid (30 Settembre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Toh.. Allora potremmo definirci in qualche modo colleghi...
> Anch'io scrivo, sia per lavoro, sia per passione. Più racconti e saggi che poesie, onestamente.
> Sintesi del curriculum? Lo trovi qui:
> 
> ...


insomma... come dice Chiambretti... hai fatto una marchetta :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutto qua?
> Ti sei ammosciato?
> Ehi...XD...cos'hai l'ansia da prestazione?
> 
> ...


 
Ah, Buon Conte!

Tu sai bene che lodi e sfide son per uomini e capre come scarpe e borsette per donne e vitelle!

Pur se fortemente tentato dal fare suadente, dal labbro inarcato, far finta di niente mi pare scontato, che il nuovo utente sarebbe sfiancato dall'incontinente che andrebbe vergato in un frangente così riservato, or che alla gente s'è presentato.

Basso profilo e profilo da basso nella ciaccona, mai nella passacaglia!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Settembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, Buon Conte!
> 
> Tu sai bene che lodi e sfide son per uomini e capre come scarpe e borsette per donne e vitelle!
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, Buon Conte!
> 
> Tu sai bene che lodi e sfide son per uomini e capre come scarpe e borsette per donne e vitelle!
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCBtEOEG30U&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (30 Settembre 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, Buon Conte!
> 
> Tu sai bene che lodi e sfide son per uomini e capre come scarpe e borsette per donne e vitelle!
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na5VT9Dmsg8&feature=related


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché dici che è un coglione inascoltabile?
> al di là del fatto che ha una cultura musicale che gli invidio, è proprio una bella persona, secondo me. ha un sorriso che è sincero.


io lo gli passerei sopra con l'auto.......
Scusa Anna gusti diversi


----------



## Anna A (30 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> io lo gli passerei sopra con l'auto.......
> Scusa Anna gusti diversi


ma dai.. non discuto i gusti, ma è talmente spontaneo in certi atteggiamenti che non posso che trovarlo "bello" come persona.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai.. non discuto i gusti, ma è talmente spontaneo in certi atteggiamenti che non posso che trovarlo "bello" come persona.


pensa che io lo trovo molto costruito....:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Settembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma dai.. non discuto i gusti, ma è *talmente spontaneo in certi atteggiamenti* che non posso che trovarlo "bello" come persona.


 
AnnaA, Annina, da te non mi aspettavo tanta ingenuità....... .


----------



## Papero (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> AnnaA, Annina, da te non mi aspettavo tanta ingenuità....... .


Ma da me si? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: :nuke::nuke::nuke::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: 

 :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma da me si? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: :nuke::nuke::nuke::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Tu se non sbaglio hai detto solo che ti è simpatico, mica che è "spontaneo". :unhappy:

Ognuno trova simpatie dove meglio crede, no?
Io lo ascolto solo perchè sono sempre sintonizzato su deejay, ed ogni tanto fa sentire cose belle ed interessanti, come poesie di Neruda, ma lui, ed il modo come sciorina soprattutto viscide leccate di culo alla categoria femminile, mi fanno davvero un po' schifetto.


----------



## Papero (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Tu se non sbaglio hai detto solo che ti è simpatico, mica che è "spontaneo". :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Anch'io ascoltavo Deejay ma adesso mi sono convertito a Virgin radio. Troppo forte! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Anch'io ascoltavo Deejay ma adesso mi sono convertito a Virgin radio. Troppo forte! :up:


E radio maria?:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E radio *maria*?:carneval:


Quella che al posto dei "canali" ha le "canne"?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Ottobre 2010)

Certo, Conte, che per uno come Lei farsi le canne è praticamente un mestiere!









(oggi sono spiritosisssssssssimo)


----------



## Anna A (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Anch'io ascoltavo Deejay ma adesso mi sono convertito a Virgin radio. Troppo forte! :up:


vero!
piace tanto anche a me.:up:


----------



## Donatello (1 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donatello, ho scritto un libro seriamente, ce l'ho là. Bozza ultimata, l'unica cosa che mi ha choccato è stato aver scritto un libro che assomiglia molto ad " Un'amore" di Dino Buzzati. Mi ha colpito moltissimo aver scritto cose simili alle sue, senza aver mai letto quel libro.


Mamma mia... vedo che "Adult'ero" ha generato un certo qual sommovimento... :mrgreen:
Io sono alla mia prima esperienza e devo dire che è stata costruttiva. Oltre al divertimento dello scrivere, c'è stato il divertimento di trovarmi un editore, crearmi un blog, organizzarmi per la vendita on-line, prepararmi alle critiche.. (che arriveranno presto)
Il fatto che tu abbia scritto cose simili a un altro autore senza averlo letto non lo trovo strano: siamo esseri umani e reagiamo in modo simile a stimoli analoghi. Non hai idea di quante reazioni simili hanno persone che apparentemente sono antitetiche fra loro. Evidentemente, le emozioni e i ragionamenti di Buzzati si sono sviluppate anche in te, così siete arrivati alle stesse parole indipendentemente...
Sento di incoraggiarti alla pubblicazione: è un'esperienza che consiglio a chi abbia questa passione.

In bocca al lupo!
D.


----------



## Donatello (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Al che, ridendo come uno scemo mi dico "Aò, io e er "Dosto", culo e camicia" Hahahahahahahah!


Idem per il "Conte" per ciò che riguarda la coincidenza di pensieri. Inoltre, la sensibilità non è vincolata al titolo di studio. I virtuosi della parola non è detto che sappiano far muovere un solo battito di cuore..


----------



## Donatello (1 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Come si sol dire c'hai messo la faccia!! :mrgreen:


Credimi, è fantastico essere così sereni con se stessi da poterci mettere la faccia. Se piaccio piaccio... se non piaccio.. Piacenza! (Manara, Zelig). E poi ho il grande vantaggio di non dovere temere per la mia incolumità... Ti sembra poco? 

:cincin2:


----------



## Donatello (1 Ottobre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> insomma... come dice Chiambretti... hai fatto una marchetta :mrgreen:


Scusa.. ma se dicessi di avere una macelleria in centro a Milano, sarebbe la stesa cosa? Invece di lavorare in macelleria, con tutto il rispetto per i macellai, io scrivo...


----------



## Donatello (1 Ottobre 2010)

Grazie per il benvenuto anche a Rabarbaro, Minnie e Cleo81. Credo avremo altre occasioni di incontrarci sul forum.

A presto quindi

D.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, Conte, che per uno come Lei farsi le canne è praticamente un mestiere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se sapessi...guarda qua...una canna di un piede misura 33cm.
Ecco cosa capita con canne da 128 piedi...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1zq3n--HFI&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

e le pernacchie di marì fanno una sega...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP5YrADzK4U&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo, Conte, che per uno come Lei farsi le canne è praticamente un mestiere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Alce, come se le fa le canne sto qua, non esiste...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiyFgnrXvZo


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Mamma mia... vedo che "Adult'ero" ha generato un certo qual sommovimento... :mrgreen:
> Io sono alla mia prima esperienza e devo dire che è stata costruttiva. Oltre al divertimento dello scrivere, c'è stato il divertimento di trovarmi un editore, crearmi un blog, organizzarmi per la vendita on-line, prepararmi alle critiche.. (che arriveranno presto)
> Il fatto che tu abbia scritto cose simili a un altro autore senza averlo letto non lo trovo strano: siamo esseri umani e reagiamo in modo simile a stimoli analoghi. Non hai idea di quante reazioni simili hanno persone che apparentemente sono antitetiche fra loro. Evidentemente, le emozioni e i ragionamenti di Buzzati si sono sviluppate anche in te, così siete arrivati alle stesse parole indipendentemente...
> Sento di incoraggiarti alla pubblicazione: è un'esperienza che consiglio a chi abbia questa passione.
> ...


Beh speriamo che sia dissimile a certe proposte discogradiche no? Cioè se devo incidere dischi, devo pure pagarmi tutta la produzione? A che pro? Mia moglie mi ha sempre detto che se lavoro gratis, lo tollera, ma se pago per lavorare, ehm, scappa da me. Può darsi che qualcosa di Dino Buzzati ci sia in me, ma non penso proprio di essere in grado di scrivere qualcosa del suo livello. 
Visto il testo retrospettivamente, mi pare una cosa tutta da rifare.


----------



## Donatello (2 Ottobre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh speriamo che sia dissimile a certe proposte discogradiche no?


Ti disilludo: alla prima mandata di stampa gli autori devono acquistare loro una parte di copie. Il Gruppo Albatros, per esempio, aveva si accettato il libro, ma mi aveva fissato un prezzo di copertina di 14,9 € (assurdo) e gliene dovevo ritirare 150 copie di tasca mia a prezzo pieno.. Dato che la stampa di un libro come il mio non va oltre i 3 €, con gli altri 11,9 € ci si pagavano bene la stampa di alcune centinaia di copie da mandare in giro "gratis". Dopodiché, se il test andava bene, ne avrebbero ristampate a loro gradimento a spese loro, riconoscendo a me una percentuale del 10% sul venduto. Venduto da vedere poi come fare a stabilire quanto sia stato.. 
Gli diedi buca e andai con un  giovane editore siciliano, Melino Nerella. Le condizioni erano migliori, ma comunque un contributo alla stampa della prima mandata glielo abbiam pure dovuto dare. Quindi ha ragione tua moglie: lavorare andando in pari, se la cosa è di soddisfazione, passi. Ma rimetterci no. Nelle prossime settimane sarò coinvolto in alcune iniziative presso librerie e locali di conoscenti. Di sicuro mi divertirò. Ma lì sono e lì resto... Penso quindi che riuscirò più o meno a riprendere i soldi spesi, da lì in poi saranno solo le percentuali sul venduto dall'editore, che sono decisamente misere. Dubito infatti seriamente che si vada al di là delle poche migliaia di copie complessive, visto che sono un autore inedito e l'editore non è certo di fama internazionale. Stando ai numeri, quindi, se lo fai per soldi dedicati a un altro hobby....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2010)

Donatello ha detto:


> Ti disilludo: alla prima mandata di stampa gli autori devono acquistare loro una parte di copie. Il Gruppo Albatros, per esempio, aveva si accettato il libro, ma mi aveva fissato un prezzo di copertina di 14,9 € (assurdo) e gliene dovevo ritirare 150 copie di tasca mia a prezzo pieno.. Dato che la stampa di un libro come il mio non va oltre i 3 €, con gli altri 11,9 € ci si pagavano bene la stampa di alcune centinaia di copie da mandare in giro "gratis". Dopodiché, se il test andava bene, ne avrebbero ristampate a loro gradimento a spese loro, riconoscendo a me una percentuale del 10% sul venduto. Venduto da vedere poi come fare a stabilire quanto sia stato..
> Gli diedi buca e andai con un  giovane editore siciliano, Melino Nerella. Le condizioni erano migliori, ma comunque un contributo alla stampa della prima mandata glielo abbiam pure dovuto dare. Quindi ha ragione tua moglie: lavorare andando in pari, se la cosa è di soddisfazione, passi. Ma rimetterci no. Nelle prossime settimane sarò coinvolto in alcune iniziative presso librerie e locali di conoscenti. Di sicuro mi divertirò. Ma lì sono e lì resto... Penso quindi che riuscirò più o meno a riprendere i soldi spesi, da lì in poi saranno solo le percentuali sul venduto dall'editore, che sono decisamente misere. Dubito infatti seriamente che si vada al di là delle poche migliaia di copie complessive, visto che sono un autore inedito e l'editore non è certo di fama internazionale. Stando ai numeri, quindi, se lo fai per soldi dedicati a un altro hobby....


Certo, comunque grazie:up:


----------

